# Advice for Egyptian Expats abroad



## R Ismail (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi I would like to let others benefit from my experience as an Expat abroad. The Do's and Dont's.
I want to clarify that being an expat will not be the solution for all your personal problems so join me if you are interested.


----------

